# Ưu, nhược điểm của 10 cách tránh thai đang được nhiều mẹ tin dùng nhất



## hong nhung (20/4/18)

Bác sĩ Trần Vũ Quang (Bệnh viện Phụ sản Trung Ương) chia sẻ 10 cách tránh thai hiệu quả nhất hiện nay giúp các cặp vợ chồng không bị "vỡ kế hoạch".



​
Đối với các cặp vợ chồng đang kế hoạch trong việc sinh con thì việc áp dụng những cách tránh thai ở là vô cùng cần thiết, tuy nhiên chọn biện pháp phù hợp với từng người không phải là dễ. Để chọn được biện pháp phù hợp, các mẹ cần có kiến thức đầy đủ về từng phương pháp tránh thai, đi khám sức khỏe sinh sản và tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ chuyên khoa.

“_Hiện nay các biện pháp tránh thai đang được áp dụng bao gồm: Thuốc tránh thai hàng ngày, thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp, thuốc diệt tinh trùng, bao cao su, que cấy tránh thai , vòng tránh thai, triệt sản, màng ngăn tránh thai, miếng dán tránh thai, thắt ống dẫn tinh._

_Tuy nhiên không có phương pháp nào hiệu quả nhất, mà chỉ có phương pháp tránh thai phù hợp nhất. Mỗi cách tránh thai có những ưu nhược điểm riêng, phù hợp vào mỗi người”, _bác sĩ Trần Vũ Quang, Bệnh viện Phụ sản Trung Ương cho biết.

*1*. *Thuốc tránh thai hàng ngày*
Thuốc tránh thai hàng ngày có 2 loại, loại số 1 là sự kết hợp của 2 loại hormone: Progestin và estrogen nhân tạo (viên kết hợp) loại số 2 chỉ có chứa progestin. Ưu điểm của cách tránh thai này là ó khả năng tránh thai hơn 80-95%; giúp giảm đau và giảm lượng máu khi đến kỳ kinh nguyệt; hạn chế nguy cơ thiếu máu khi kinh nguyệt; hình thành chu kỳ kinh đều đặn; giảm mụn trứng cá, giảm đau bụng, đau lưng trước và trong kỳ kinh nguyệt. 

Thuốc có thể phòng tránh được: bệnh u lành tính của vú, ung thư nội mạc tử cung, ung thư cổ tử cung và ung thư buồng trứng, bệnh viêm tiểu khung; giúp chủ động tránh thai khi muốn và có khả năng có thai trở lại ngay sau khi ngừng thuốc; phù hợp đối tượng mới sử dụng biện pháp tránh thai lần đầu hoặc chưa muốn có con hoặc giãn khoảng cách sinh hay vợ chồng trẻ và đặc biệt là ít tác dụng phụ.
​Tuy nhiên, thuốc tránh thai hàng ngày cũng có những nhược điểm như: Phải dùng hàng ngày vào 1 giờ nhất định để đạt hiệu quả. Một số người có thể gặp các triệu chứng như đau đầu, buồn nôn, chóng mặt, rối loạn kinh nguyệt trong thời gian đầu uống thuốc. Tăng cân hoặc giảm cân và không có tác dụng phòng chống các bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục và HIV/AIDS.

_

_
_Thuốc tránh thai là lựa chọn của rất nhiều phụ nữ. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*2. Thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp*
Theo bác sĩ Trần Vũ Quang, viên tránh thai khẩn cấp có ưu điểm là chứa progestine liều cao, có tác dụng ngăn cản hoặc làm chậm quá trình rụng trứng, có thể ngăn chặn việc làm tổ của trứng, làm biến đổi lớp nội mạc tử cung và có khả năng ngăn ngừa sự thụ thai.

Nếu dùng loại 36 giờ thì bạn cần uống thuốc trong vòng 36 giờ sau khi có quan hệ tình dục mà không bảo vệ. Thuốc sẽ có tác dụng trong 5 ngày nếu dùng loại thuốc 72 giờ. Có hiệu quả cao sau khi giao hợp mà không sử dụng 1 biện pháp tránh thai nào hoặc thất bại khi sử dụng các biện pháp khác.

Nhược điểm của thuốc là không được sử dụng như 1 biện pháp tránh thai thường xuyên, dùng nhiều sẽ càng giảm hiệu quả, vì thế loại thuốc này chỉ được uống không quá 2 viên 1 tháng. Phải uống càng gần thời điểm quan hệ thì mới hiệu quả càng cao. Thường gây tác dụng phụ mạnh như buồn nôn, đau đầu, đau dạ dày, chóng mặt, đau ngực, rong huyết, kinh nguyệt bất thường, cương ngực, nhưng thực ra không có hại vì nó ra khỏi cơ thể rất nhanh. Cũng như thuốc trành thai hàng ngày không ngăn được bệnh lây truyền qua tính dục.

*3. Thuốc diệt tinh trùng  *
Đây là loại chế phẩm hoá học đặt vào âm đạo trước khi quan hệ tình dục. Ưu điểm của loại thuốc này là dễ sử dụng, an toàn, hiệu quả tránh thai cao, tăng tính nhờn cho âm đạo, có thể áp dụng hay ngừng sử dụng bất kỳ lúc nào, không gây nguy hại hay gây ung thư cho người sử dụng; không ảnh hưởng sữa mẹ. Hỗ trợ thêm cho các biện pháp tránh thai khác như bao cao su, màng ngăn âm đạo.

Tuy nhiên, thuốc có thể gây kích thích và dị ứng cho cả nữ giới lẫn bạn tình, nhất là khi dùng nhiều lần trong ngày. Có thể làm nhiễm khuẩn đường tiểu và phá vỡ môi trường pH bên trong âm đạo, tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho các loại vi khuẩn có hại xâm nhập, gây nhiễm khuẩn đường tiểu cho cả nam và nữ giới. Không thể phòng ngừa được các bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục. Hiệu quả tránh thai phụ thuộc vào cách sử dụng có đúng theo hướng dẫn hay không.

*4. Que cấy tránh thai*
Đây là cách tránh thai rất hiệu quả nhưng còn khá mới ở nước ta. Implanon là loại que cấy hiện đang lưu hành tại Việt Nam. Implanon chứa etonogestrel, có ưu điểm là chỉ có một que cấy duy nhất, tác dụng ngừa thai kéo dài trong 3 năm. Còn có các loại khác thì có thể tác dụng 5- 7 năm khá lâu dài. Hiệu quả ngừa thai thực sự ấn tượng của Implanon là: 99.95%. Sau khi ngừng sử dụng, chị em vẫn sẽ nhanh chóng hồi phục khả năng mang thai trở lại.

Nhược điểm của phương pháp này là trong vài tháng đầu có thể sẽ kinh ít hơn, ngắn hơn hay bị rong kinh trên 8 ngày, rong huyết hoặc là không có kinh. Các triệu chứng khác ít gặp hơn như là đau đầu, chóng mặt, căng ngực, buồn nôn.

_

_
_Que cấy tránh thai có tác dụng lâu dài. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*5. Bao cao su*
Bác sĩ Trần Vũ Quang cũng cho biết bao cao su là một trong những cách tránh thai an toàn và hiệu quả nhất hiện nay, có hiệu quả tránh thai tới 98% nếu người sử dụng dùng đúng cách. Đây là phương pháp tránh thai duy nhất có thể bảo vệ người sử dụng khỏi các bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục. So với các thuốc tránh thai, việc sử dụng bao cao su không phức tạp bằng.

Với công nghệ hiện nay, bao cao su không còn đơn thuần là biện pháp bảo vệ mà còn có nhiều tính năng giúp gia tăng khoái cảm cho người sử dụng như bao cao su có gai, bao cao su kéo dài thời gian quan hệ...

Tuy nhiên thì bao cao su chỉ có thể được sử dụng một lần duy nhất. Có nhiều trường hợp dị ứng với cao su. Có thể sẽ xuất hiện phát ban hoặc một số loại kích thích quanh bộ phận sinh dục. Nếu bạn chọn kích cỡ sai, khả năng bao có thể tuột ra trong khi giao hợp. Một số nam giới không thể duy trì sự cương cứng sau khi họ mang bao cao su vào.

*6. Vòng tránh thai*
Phụ nữ dùng vòng tránh thai đúng cách có thể đạt hiệu quả tránh thai tới 99%. Có tác dụng ngay lập tức và lâu dài (khoảng 5 đến 10 năm). Không ảnh hưởng tới quá trình giao hợp cũng như không làm giảm khoái cảm tình dụng. Ít tốn kém, thoải mái, dễ sử dụng và không có cảm giác mình đang mang vật thể lạ trong người. Không ảnh hưởng tới khả năng sinh sản sau này. An toàn khi cho con bú (vì không dính hoá chất).

Nhưng khi sử dụng sẽ tăng nguy cơ viêm phụ khoa. Trong vài tháng đầu sau khi áp dụng, chu kỳ kinh nguyệt của chị em đến quá sớm hoặc quá muộn, rong kinh, số lượng máu kinh ra nhiều, mất kinh do rối loạn nội tiết. Chu kỳ kinh nguyệt của chị em sẽ trở lại bình thường sau khi nội tiết tố ổn định, cơ thể quen với sự có mặt của dụng cụ tránh thai.

Đặt vòng tránh thai có sử dụng hormone progesterone sau sinh có thể gây nguy cơ u nang buồng trứng nhưng là dạng u lành tính và sẽ biến mất ngay sau đó. Ngoài ra, nó còn có thể gây một số tác dụng phụ như: nhức đầu, buồn nôn, đau tức ngực, nổi mụn trứng cá… Các triệu chứng này chỉ thoáng qua và không có gì đáng lo lắng.

*7. Triệt sản nữ*
Triệt sản là cách tránh thai an toàn, đơn giản, thuận tiện và có tác dụng vĩnh viễn. Nó cho phép người phụ nữ thoải mái quan hệ mà không cần lo lắng về việc mang thai. Triệt sản sẽ không gây ra triệu chứng của mãn kinh hoặc khiến mãn kinh xảy ra sớm hơn và hầu hết những phụ nữ đã triệt sản vẫn có kinh bình thường.

Tuy nhiên, nhược điểm của phương pháp này khi muốn có con trong tương lai hay đang gặp áp lực bởi bạn tình, bạn bè, hoặc gia đình. Một số rủi ro có thể xảy ra (thường là do gây mê), nhưng hiện nay được xem là rất hiếm. Nếu có rủi ro là do bị nhiễm trùng khi thực hiện cắt vòi qua đường âm đạo.

*8. Thắt ống dẫn tinh ở nam giới *
Thực chất thắt ống dẫn tinh là dùng thủ thuật can thiệp ngoại khoa để cắt bỏ một đoạn ống dẫn tinh, sau đó dùng tác dụng nhiệt đốt điện laze để bít 2 đầu ống dẫn tinh. Các chuyên gia cũng chỉ ra rằng, thắt ống tinh không làm ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động sản xuất tinh trùng của tinh hoàn, và ngay khi có nhu cầu sinh con tiếp có thể đi nối ống dẫn tinh và khởi động lại hoạt động bình thường của của quá trình sinh tinh và phóng tinh. Thắt ống dẫn tinh chỉ cần thực hiện một lần và mang lại hiệu quả về lâu dài.

Nhược điểm của phương pháp là lâu phát huy tác dụng: thông thường số lượng tinh dịch sẽ giảm dần trong 2 tháng, trong suốt thời gian này nam giới cần tránh quan hệ tình dục hoặc cần sử dụng bao cao su để chắc chắn ngăn tinh trùng đi vào âm đạo của nữ giới. Đây không phải là phương pháp phòng tránh mắc bệnh lây nhiễm qua đường tình dục.

_

_
_Lựa chọn cách tránh thai phù hợp để đời sống vợ chồng được trọn vẹn. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*9. Miếng dán tránh thai*
Miếng dán tránh thai là một miếng dán có diện tích nhỏ, bao gồm 2 loại hormone estrogen và progesterone, phóng thích hoạt chất qua da vào máu, có tác dụng ngừa thai trong vòng 1 tuần.

Ưu điểm là tiện dụng, các mẹ có thể dán vào bất kỳ vị trí kín đáo trên cơ thể nhé (lưu ý không dán lên ngực). Hiệu quả cao, không bị quên như khi uống thuốc.
Một số tác dụng phụ của miếng dán như: có thể làm căng ngực, nhức đầu, buồn nôn… Những người bị bệnh tim mạch không sử dụng được miếng dán.

*10. Màng ngăn âm đạo*
Trước khi quan hệ tình dục, màng ngăn âm đạo được đưa sâu vào âm đạo nên một phần của vành vừa khít phía sau xương mu. Màng ngăn âm đạo ngăn ngừa mang thai hiệu quả chỉ khi được sử dụng với chất diệt tinh trùng.

Ưu điểm là kiểm soát được mong muốn mang thai như khi sử dụng bao cao su nam. Có thể được sử dụng đối với cả phụ nữ sau sinh 6 tuần mà không gây tác dụng hoặc phản ứng phụ.

Nhược điểm của màng ngăn âm đạo là không có tác dụng tránh những bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục. Nếu không sử dụng đúng cách dễ gây ra tình trạng mang thai ngoài ý muốn. Quan hệ tình dục quá mạnh hoặc thô bạo có thể khiến màng ngăn bị bật ra khỏi tử cung. Cần phải sử dụng thêm chất diệt tinh trùng. Thời gian lưu giữ màng ngăn trong âm đạo là khá lâu khoảng 6 giờ đồng hồ.

Với nhu cầu, thể chất và điều kiện của mỗi người sẽ có cách tránh thai phù hợp, an toàn và hiệu quả. Vì vậy, khi muốn tìm cách tránh thai cho mình, tốt nhất.

_Nguồn: Theo Hoàng Anh (Khám Phá) _​


----------

